# EERO distance from sill to grade?



## Bill Seegmuller (Feb 6, 2020)

We are working with the 2015 ICC and NYS 2017 supplement.  I was told the minimum distance from EERO to grade or landing below is 14 feet, and I can't seem to find this info anywhere.  Does anyone know the answer?  I am looking at a set of residential plans where the EERO is 16' to grade.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Do you mean maximum distance?

It is not in the unamended IRC. Let's see if any NY'ers chime in.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 6, 2020)

I read through what I presume to be the NYS supplement here;

https://up.codes/viewer/new_york/irc-2015/chapter/3/building-planning#R310

I did not see any such restriction.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2020)

16 feet would put a lot of limitations on projects


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Not sure what your asking?

2012 IFC 1104.16.6 Termination. The lowest balcony shall not be more than 18-feet from ground.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Balconies are not not necessarily are EERO's.


----------



## linnrg (Feb 6, 2020)

IBC 1029.1 "Basements and sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall have at least one EERO....."

To the OP - I don't think that the 16' is an issue.  You could tell them when they jump out of it to "always trust your cape".  Great song by Guy Clark.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you linnrg, greet song


----------



## Bill Seegmuller (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is the code I was looking for:  In the 2017 NYS Supplement:

*AJ604.3 Automatic Sprinkler Systems*

A habitable attic may be created in an existing attic located above the second or third story above grade plane without requiring the installation of a sprinkler system throughout the entire dwelling, provided all of the following conditions are met:

The building was legally occupied before January 1, 1984.
The habitable attic and its means of egress to the exterior are equipped with a limited area sprinkler system installed in accordance with NFPA 13D.
The habitable attic is provided with:
A second exit stair meeting the requirements of Section R311.7, or
*An emergency escape and rescue opening, meeting the requirements of Section R310, located directly above a roof or other structural appurtenance from which access to grade does not exceed a vertical distance of 14 feet.*

The entire dwelling is equipped with smoke alarms in compliance with Section R314 and monitored by an approved supervising station in accordance with NFPA 72.


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

Bill Seegmuller said:


> Here is the code I was looking for:  In the 2017 NYS Supplement:
> 
> *AJ604.3 Automatic Sprinkler Systems*
> 
> ...




You are looking at a specific case, non base code item.

That the city or state set up, if a person ones to do this, and what they will require to do it.


----------

